# Handy aire de service for the Caen ferry



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Here's a nice aire if you are taking the portsmouth caen route for your holls this year. situated a few kms from quistreham its perfect if you're arriving on a late ferry or as an overnight stop to catch the following days ferry, so much nicer than being crammed in at the docks!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/albums/peejay/2003_0925_113620AA.sized.jpg

Turn off the D514 quistreham-caen road onto the D35 into colleville-montgomery. The aire is on the entrance to the village. 8 emplacements, parking free. Listed in the camping car aires book under dept 14.(Collevile Montgomery)

pete


----------

